# Dead froglet?



## Chief Herb (Dec 6, 2011)

I got two leucs a year and a half ago. Their first clutch of eggs didn't make it to tadpoles. Their second clutch was deposited in a bromiliad leaf while I was out of town (had someone feed but not check for eggs) and by the time I got back and noticed only one tadpole was left. Strangely that frog was in the tadpole stage for nearly 3 months but is now about 3 months out of water and doing great. Then there were two clutches of eggs where I got 7 good tadpoles recently. All of the tadpoles morphed out good about 1 month ago. All of the froglets seem to be healthy and eating. Today I came home and 1 of the 7 froglets is dead. He seems to not be skinny or fat. Should I be worried about parasites or is it not uncommon for a month old froglet to die? All the other froglets in the same tank seem fine. I just got home and decided to write this first but I am assuming it is important to remove the dead froglet ASAP. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I am inexperienced as well, but think it best to remove things that may harbor problems...


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Chief Herb said:


> I got two leucs a year and a half ago. Their first clutch of eggs didn't make it to tadpoles. Their second clutch was deposited in a bromiliad leaf while I was out of town (had someone feed but not check for eggs) and by the time I got back and noticed only one tadpole was left. Strangely that frog was in the tadpole stage for nearly 3 months but is now about 3 months out of water and doing great. Then there were two clutches of eggs where I got 7 good tadpoles recently. All of the tadpoles morphed out good about 1 month ago. All of the froglets seem to be healthy and eating. Today I came home and 1 of the 7 froglets is dead. He seems to not be skinny or fat. Should I be worried about parasites or is it not uncommon for a month old froglet to die? All the other froglets in the same tank seem fine. I just got home and decided to write this first but I am assuming it is important to remove the dead froglet ASAP. Thanks for the help.


Make sure it is 100% dead... I just had a froglet that seemed dead, but just was not moving because it is kind of cold here... If it is dead, then absolutely remove it.


----------



## Chief Herb (Dec 6, 2011)

Already removed it. Now I am just worried for the other ones. They all seem fine but then again so did the one that died yesterday.


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

How do you have the froglets housed? Usually they would get skinny then die if they were stressed. Was he in a water feature or water bowl? He could have drowned. Its unlikely he would just drop dead from parasites. You would see a decline in health first. Is it possible things are too dry?


----------



## Chief Herb (Dec 6, 2011)

I have them in a plastic shoe box with a glass lid. No water feature or bowl. He was found sprawled out on a leaf with his siblings jumping around seeming fine. It doesn't seem like the humidity is low and the other frogs haven't shown any problems but it could be. I will try to spray more. But he definitely did not seem skinny or fat.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

What are you using for supplements/ powdering your flies?


----------



## Chief Herb (Dec 6, 2011)

I have been feeding them melanos dusted with repashy calcium plus as well as springtails. I suppose the other froglets could have been eating all the melanos before the one that died got to them leaving only non dusted springtails behind.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Herb said:


> I have them in a plastic shoe box with a glass lid. No water feature or bowl. He was found sprawled out on a leaf with his siblings jumping around seeming fine. It doesn't seem like the humidity is low and the other frogs haven't shown any problems but it could be. I will try to spray more. But he definitely did not seem skinny or fat.


A plastic shoe box for 7 hungry froglets like leucs is probably the reason why the froglet died. 

Maybe try to separate them, and if the shoe box is your choice, maybe no more than 2 / 3 on each box? 

Just my opinion. 

Marta


----------



## Chief Herb (Dec 6, 2011)

I should have mentioned that I have them seperated in two shoe boxes, one with 3 and one with 4 but the one that died was in the one with 4 so that could have been an issue.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Herb said:


> I should have mentioned that I have them seperated in two shoe boxes, one with 3 and one with 4 but the one that died was in the one with 4 so that could have been an issue.


It was still probably too many for the box. If humidity was right and you fed them, then I think it really is just a matter of less froglets per box!

Keep us posted on how the brothers and sisters are doing!

Marta


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree that it was stress from having too many frogs in too small a space. When I used shoeboxes for froglets, I only housed one, or temporarily, two froglets per box.
I prefer to raise groups in a 10 gallon tank now.


----------



## Chief Herb (Dec 6, 2011)

How many leuc froglets would you house in a 10 gallon? I have seen one of your 10 gallon froglet tanks when I went and bought some bugs from you but those were thumbnails. If I remember correctly you had about 15 in a 10 gallon so maybe 7 for leucs?


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Herb said:


> How many leuc froglets would you house in a 10 gallon? I have seen one of your 10 gallon froglet tanks when I went and bought some bugs from you but those were thumbnails. If I remember correctly you had about 15 in a 10 gallon so maybe 7 for leucs?


I would recommend 2 for a 10 gallon tank. You might be able to get away with three, but I wouldn't recommend it. 4 is too many, imo. 

Brad


----------



## Chief Herb (Dec 6, 2011)

Even if the 10 gallon is just a grow out tank? I have a custom built 100 gallon that their parents are in, just waiting until they are big enough to move in there


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Herb said:


> Even if the 10 gallon is just a grow out tank? I have a custom built 100 gallon that their parents are in, just waiting until they are big enough to move in there


IMO, 5 leucs in a 10 gallon would be fine as a grow out, as long as they are feed very often they will be just fine. 
(sorry Brad ) 

Marta


----------

